

Ask HN: How did you Quora get its star users? - hzay

Was there a specific kind of marketing strategy they followed that got them so many successful startup founders as users?
======
steventruong
The founder was formerly CTO of Facebook and close friends with Mark
Zuckerberg. During his tenure at Facebook, he made lots of valuable
connections. I am sure it greatly contribute to what you're asking.

